# CAE and Drinking Milk



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I was just wondering if you can drink the milk from a doe with CAE. Mine are clean...just wondering!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes you can, no issues there.
Johnes on the other hand, there's some gray area. But I've had milk from Johnes positive animals and I'm alive, w/o crohns... So far. lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, you can drink the milk from a CAE positive goat. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Agree its totally safe for humans


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you! :wave:


----------

